# Audio Mixer



## sarf2k4 (Jan 4, 2018)

Hi, I always transition between scenes and I often made mistakes. The thing is, I always mute my desktop audio when I'm preparing myself for the video session. I have 3 scenes, wait, main scene and ending scene.

The common mistakes was that after I transitioned to the main scene, I have to manually unmute the desktop audio to capture the window or whatever source I wanted to. But the main problem was, the list between the Mic and Desktop Audio wasn't fixed and they get swapped together. This will lead me to unmute the wrong audio source for example I wanted to unmute desktop audio but instead it is the mic source because the placement were swapped.

I would like to suggest 2 things to improve this section"
1.
Enables the user to arrange the audio list according to their preference and save the layout between scenes

2.
Remember the "mute" preference of each scenes; in waiting scene, I would mute desktop and mic audio but not background music. After I transitioned to the main scene, desktop audio will be enabled automatically with a single "transition" button pressed.

I am still new to OBS and if this feature exists, please guide me to it =)


----------



## Take Vos (Jan 4, 2018)

I noticed this as well. Since the sources are already sorted, the audio for the different sources could already bit ordered. The audio coming from non-sources may have fixed ordering, but...

Although, I would suggest to remove all non-source audio, I think it is confusing that there are two different places where the audio is coming from. And source-audio gives the user more direct control.


----------



## WizardCM (Jan 10, 2018)

You could set a hotkey to mute instead of clicking them manually, that'd be a solution in the meantime.
Another solution is rather than having the desktop audio globally, disable it there and instead add it as an Audio Output Capture source to the scenes you want it in. That way when you go to the scene without it, it completely disappears.

I do however agree that OBS should maintain the order for devices - currently I believe it's entirely based on the order they're initialized in (which is dependent on how long they take to launch). The ability to customize that order by dragging would be a cool option.

Even if the mixer just went "ok always sort by putting desktop audio first, mic/aux next, then the scene audio sources sorted by the sources list" but even that can change depending on the scene.


----------



## sarf2k4 (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi,

Thank you for the solution of adding another "audio output capture", I also added another "audio input capture" so that the obs able to capture audio from specific scene only. Is there any way that I only want to capture audio from specific windows only for example I wanted to capture only from game instead the whole desktop?

Reason being is that I might do other things than just playing games while recording.

P.s, Is there also a way to manually adjust the dB by inserting our desired number instead of using sliders? For example I wanted to aim for -30dB but closest I could get is -29.7dB


----------



## WizardCM (Jan 13, 2018)

How to exclude audio sources for a stream or recording - https://obsproject.com/forum/resour...audio-sources-off-your-stream-or-recording.8/
Voicemeeter Banana guide - https://obsproject.com/forum/resour...nagement-for-1-and-2-pc-streaming-setups.397/
https://obsproject.com/forum/resour...nagement-for-1-and-2-pc-streaming-setups.397/
To adjust volume more precisely, you can use percentages in Edit -> Advanced Audio Properties.


----------

